# Lazy Cabbage Roll Casserole



## luckylou (Sep 22, 1999)

Cook about a cup & a half of rice. (long grain or Uncle Ben's) according to the instructions (partially).Saute 2 cups chopped onions in butter or marg. until soft. Drain a quart or more of sauerkraut. If too sour, rinse a little cold water through it.Mix onions, pepper and rice together. Then layer sauerkraut & rice mix in casserole or mix all together & bake for 45 minuites at 350. Freezes well. If desired you can add browned, seasoned hamburger with rice etc. This recipe is real easy, really good and you would never know you are eating Sauerkraut.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 1999)

Sounds good and easy....------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Maro (Aug 9, 1999)

This one sounds good too. I love saurkraut, but most of the time it doesn't like me. But I'll pick a time when I will be home for a couple of days. Thanks Maro





















------------------"LOVE IS NOT PAID BACK,ONLY PASSED ON'


----------

